# All I wanted was some music....



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

... but noooo, I had to "get smaked in the face with la bomb by the one and only, infamous, mighty vicegrips.ceo." 

damage was as follows:
1 Padilla obsidian
1 Gran Habano #5 Conn
2 Romeo y julieta Bully 1875
1 Punch Rare Corojo Robusto
1 5 Vegas Miami Churchll
1 ST Dupont Spainiard Robusto (w/ 5 years age on it!!!)
1 Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill
1 CAO camaroon
1 more 5 Vegas Churchill
1 Olivia Serie O Robusto
1 Oliva Serie S Toro 
1 Gloria Cubana 
1 Joyo De Monteray Robusto
1 CD from vicegrip's early days on the 1's and 2's.


HOLY CRAP!. Dude that is ridiculous. I'm at a loss for words. Honestly I'm out of room in my tupperdor already. And then you throw this on me. I'm not complaining though. Not crying "like a little bitch". I'm slowly moving towards my bomb making supplies. 2 bombs in 1 week just might have sent me over the edge. 

Best be on the lookout, not just vicegrips... everyone. :baffled:

Thanks man. 

Chris

(pics coming soon)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow.sweet hit


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice. But it does sound like your are crying....like a little bitch.:roflmao:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! Now THATS a bomb!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice selection....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome hit! Getting smacked around this week chris! LOL


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool we need pics of the devistation though


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a sweet ass hit. Damn!!! Any pics?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice Nice nice...Matt does it again!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

whut is smaked?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hahaha!

yet another one! upping for pics. the best part is that chris is going to revamp his storage to compensate for it. enjoy the smokes though. you gonna make a coolidor or what chris?

let that be a lesson to you all.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha they are being taken to my locker at my B&M to get stored... a few of them will be returning back to school. 

hmmm... now that you mention it i DO have a cooleridor just sitting around gathering dust... very tempting.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You must always be careful with vicegrips ... they can put the hurt on you!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Matt is a class act, and you deserve a lil love Chris!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

We'll be out of cigars by the time we get together to herf :brick: Actually, it made me laugh to type that :biggrin:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome hit vicegrips!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> We'll be out of cigars by the time we get together to herf :brick: Actually, it made me laugh to type that :biggrin:


joey, thats an oxymoron on with this group!

:redface:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

another one Matty. chris he smacked us both. payback is coming


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
he got you good!
:roflmao:
keep up the action


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Another hefty blow - nicely done Matt!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Pictures*

Pictures! Enjoy.

Thanks again Matt. They will be resting well for quite a few weeks... no clue when I'll be back up at my locker. *sigh*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> We'll be out of cigars by the time we get together to herf :brick: Actually, it made me laugh to type that :biggrin:


LOL!!!! That was a good one!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

"Another ones gone, another ones gone, another one bits the dust!"


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice job Matt.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That's not just a bomb. It looks like a Daisy Cutter went off.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, Awesome hit. Some extremely tasty smokes in there


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Chris. ViceGrips will put the squeeze on you!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Wicked bomb. Nice job Matt.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Ha, Ha -- very nice vicegrips.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i was hoping to get the bomber of the week with this one! maybe next time!*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i was hoping to get the bomber of the week with this one! maybe next time!*


There was no egg...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> There was no egg...


*all eggs aside i request a recount!*

*oh well...*


----------

